# Zweidimensionales Array befüllen



## berti99 (23. Jan 2010)

Hallo....
ich hab das mal wieder ein Problem mit meinen Uni Aufgaben... 

Ich hab ein zweidimensionales Array erstellt und möchte das mit 2for Schleifen befüllen (Das Array hat nur 3 Stellen weil ich das erstmal ausprobieren möchte).

Ich hab folgendes programmiert... : 


```
public class Matrix {
	public static void main(String[]args){
		
		int[][] a;
		a=new int [3][3];
		
		for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++){
			for(int j=0; j<a.length; j++){
				a[][]=a[i][j];    //hier funktioniert mein befüllen nicht
				
				
				
			}
		}
		
	}
}
```

Ich finde nicht heraus wie ich das befüllt bekomme. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und ein schönes Wochenende!!! :toll:


----------



## javimka (23. Jan 2010)

Du musst in Zeile 9 schreiben [c]for(int j=0; j<a_.length; j++){[/c]

Und dort wo es nicht funktioniert dann [c]a[j] = 2;[/c], wenn du das Array mit lauter 2en füllen willst._


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jan 2010)

Mit welchen Zahlen möchtest du denn die Array`s "befüllen"?


```
for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++){
            for(int j=0; j<a[i].length; j++){
              a[i][j] = //...??
            }
        }
```

3.10.9 Mehrdimensionale Arrays


----------



## berti99 (23. Jan 2010)

Ich möchte das mit den Zählern i / j aus der for schleife befüllen


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jan 2010)

???:L
meinst du also {0,1,2},{0,1,2},{0,1,2} ?

[c] a_[j] = j; [/c]_


----------



## berti99 (23. Jan 2010)

Ich habs hinbekommen 


```
public class Matrix {
	public static void main(String[]args){
		
		int[][] a;					
		a=new int [3][3];
		
		for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++){
			for(int j=0; j<a.length; j++){
				a[i][j]=i;
						
			}
		}

		
		for(int i=0; i<a.length;i++){
			for(int j=0; j<a.length; j++){
				System.out.print(a[i][j]);	
			}
			System.out.println();
		}
	}
}
```


Danke!!!! Schönes Wochenende!!!


----------

